# You'll never get up there on that bike...



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

I'm in my old hometown in Australia at the moment, and there's a popular climb, about 1,600'. Nothing particularly extreme, but far from easy.

So I'm at the bottom on my single speed waiting to see if my brother was going to turn up when a sleek looking MAMIL in lycra and an expensive bike went past.

After a glance at the baldy with a white beard, t-shirt, cotton shorts, sandals, and a double take on the bike he said "You'll never get up there on that bike..."

Oh dear, I'm so immature sometimes...



















It's one way to celebrate hitting 74


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Nice!


----------



## sturge (Feb 22, 2009)

Way to go birthday boy! Imagine how much easier it would be with lycra!
Oh...and what's a MAMIL?


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Looks like you've upgraded Velo, That doesn't exactly look like a climbing gear though. Happy birthday!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Happy Birthday Velo! Way to go 

The landscape looks gorgeous. Have fun and keep riding!


----------



## OzarkFathom (Jul 2, 2019)

Very nice.
Nothing like a little “push” to the top......


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

MAMIL= Middle Aged Men In Lycra


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Awesome, Happy Birthday.


----------



## Scott O (Aug 5, 2004)

chuckha62 said:


> MAMIL= Middle Aged Men In Lycra


Thanks. I was thinking it was like a MILF.


----------



## Yeah right (Jun 1, 2019)

Did you pass him, or did you have to wait too long for your brother?


----------



## SADDLE TRAMP (Aug 26, 2010)

That view of the lake at the top looks worth the climb.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

When are you slowing down Velobike? 

So I can feel better about my 8 speed hub.


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

I don't get the bike elitist thing. This summer as my buddy and I were gearing up for a big ride another guy was just finishing up. He looks at our bikes and says..."wow, bringing out the big guns for this one eh" or something to that effect. Insinuating we were over biked for the ride and went on to say as much. Now, not only have I been riding here for over 20 years but after talking with him for a bit our ride was going to be way bigger than what he just did including gnarlier trails. But here's the best part, as he grabs his bike from the other side of the truck to load it up, it's damn near identical in travel and geo to ours.... scratches head.

I've ridden with plenty of people that get in over their head but that's usually a learning experience for them and I approach it as such. Bikes are cool, run watcha brung.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

chuckha62 said:


> MAMIL= Middle Aged Men In Lycra


Doesn't middle age begin at seventy?

Nice job pushing that single up the hill, but you know, they make geared bikes now


----------



## SoDakSooner (Nov 23, 2005)

WHALENARD said:


> ... Bikes are cool, run watcha brung.


Never met a bike, beer, or candy bar I didn't like...lol. I like all bikes, even the wally world ones.

I once rode a rails to trails century with a guy on a Schwinn Stingray.

Sweet bike velobike.


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

Nurse Ben said:


> Doesn't middle age begin at seventy?


It's fluid. I'm nearing 58 and not there yet.


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

WHALENARD said:


> I don't get the bike elitist thing. This summer as my buddy and I were gearing up for a big ride another guy was just finishing up. He looks at our bikes and says..."wow, bringing out the big guns for this one eh" or something to that effect. Insinuating we were over biked for the ride and went on to say as much. Now, not only have I been riding here for over 20 years but after talking with him for a bit our ride was going to be way bigger than what he just did including gnarlier trails. But here's the best part, as he grabs his bike from the other side of the truck to load it up, it's damn near identical in travel and geo to ours.... scratches head.
> 
> I've ridden with plenty of people that get in over their head but that's usually a learning experience for them and I approach it as such. Bikes are cool, run watcha brung.


When I first got in to biking 5 years ago, I found bicyclists generally very elitist and often ready to comment in a derisive manner about your bike or gear. I was derided for being slow and having an AM bike (why you riding a DH bike dude! It was a Bronson.) and wearing pads. Pretty much comments nearly every ride at the popular trails.

Now I ride rugged empty trails by myself mostly and go quite fast.


----------



## SeaBass_ (Apr 7, 2006)

Did you pat him on the ass when you passed him?


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Nurse Ben said:


> Doesn't middle age begin at seventy?
> 
> Nice job pushing that single up the hill, but you know, they make geared bikes now


Aye, and I'm going to get one when I'm old and frail...


----------



## be1 (Sep 4, 2013)

SoDakSooner said:


> Never met a bike, beer, or candy bar I didn't like...lol. I like all bikes, even the wally world ones.
> 
> I once rode a rails to trails century with a guy on a Schwinn Stingray.
> 
> Sweet bike velobike.


i rode a century several years back and one guy was riding a cheap single speed girls' bike with fenders, rack on the back and basket on the front. that guy was a beast.


----------



## azjonboy (Dec 21, 2006)

Turned 60 a couple weeks ago and the SS is still my weapon of choice


----------

